

How Kayak got traction; my interview with Paul English [video/mp3] - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/03/paul-english-on-early-kayak-and-recruiting-relates-to-getting-traction.html

======
vital101
He makes a point of mentioning that he doesn't always recommend that start ups
get venture capital funding. Sometimes the pressure to grow from having so
much money causes the company to collapse.

I tend to agree with him here. A little funding is good, because it can allow
you and your team to work full time. I know that my projects would get done
faster and with better detail if I didn't have to work a day job to accomplish
it.

Having tread carefully usually leads to better decisions in my experience.

------
werk
I'm not sure this is the best example for young startup founders: Paul English
started out with a shitload of cash to burn on hiring and his cofounder was
one of the former heads of Orbitz. Makes me wonder how I can compete with that
on my shoestring budget. Maybe this is the level that Gabriel Weinberg is
starting from given that he has already launched and sold a company before.
But I'm not there yet so this feels a little discouraging.

